# I hate when this happens



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh well, more work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least there is a union there.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I once had a broken stem like that on a house water main. As a temporary fix I was able to solder the stem back on and be able to turn the water off. I was pretty proud of that one.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I've gotten lucky once when I could leave the body of the valve installed and just changed the bonnet and stem.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Man dont you hate it when your Schwartz gets tangled?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Man dont you hate it when your Schwartz gets tangled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Spaceballs?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Spaceballs?


U know it. Only one man would give me the rasberry...Lonestar

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My uncle took my brother, my cousin and I to see Spaceballs in the theater. I was maybe nine years old. Good times!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Comb the desert. White guys with normal comb- nothing yet sir. Black guys with Afro pick- we ain’t found sh!t.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bucket trap!!! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Bucket trap!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


It's a Watts Illinois series 6G. Float and thermostatic. Not a big fan of them. Prefer a real f&t on equipment, inverted bucket on drips and end of main.


----------

